# more photos of my rainbows



## kaktuzjakk (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are more photos of my new rainbows.
their names are Bon and Rosie





















Cheers
Mark


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

They are so beautiful,I love the colors they have..great names too!!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow...beautiful birds....they look so sweet.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't let looks fool you. At 4 weeks of age a Rainbow Lorikeet can draw blood. My worst bites have been from hand raised tame Rainbow Lorikeets. And they know just where to bite for maximum damage. Usually around the quick of the fingernail or the soft skin between the fingers. But saying that they are not really being nasty, they give love bites which unfortunately with their extremely sharp beaks will always puncture our soft skin.

They look very healthy Mark. They are great birds and absolute clowns. Give them the cardboard centre from a toilet roll and they will often play with that. Mine always did as youngsters. Cheap and easy toys that it is not a problem when they destroy it and can be easily replaced. Mine also like swings and very solid balls with bells in the centre. Those cheap ones for budgies or cats are not strong enough for a lorikeet. Some of mine also liked playing with an empty soft drink (soda) can.

Just make sure you have them on a good lorikeet food. I make my own and sell it but you are a bit too far to sell some to you. Of the ones on the market here in Oz I suggest you get Shep's Lory Wet, regardless of whether you feed wet or dry get the wet mix. Shep's Dry is only designed as a supplement and not a complete diet. Please don't feed seed as they don't have the right digestive system to be able to digest seed and it can destroy their liver. Also make sure they do not get too much iron as they cannot tolerate a high iron diet. Personally I don't like pellets especially for lorikeets as I feel it could damage the little hairs on their tongue. Their tongue looks like a normal parrot tongue unless they are eating or drinking and then it unfurls and you can see the hairs on it and it is over 1 inch long. Those little hairs are not just there to eat the nectar and pollen in their wild diet but they also drink differently to other parrots and the hairs are vital for that as well.

Oh and they love bathing. They will bath both summer and winter. Not as often in winter but still usually every second day. And don't think they can't bath in a tube water container. They will get very wet even with one of those. They can also figure out how to have a bath under one of those bottle water containers that are usually used for Guinea Pigs, with the little ball bearing in the end. They will stick their tongue up the tube to push the ball bearing up and let the water drench them.


----------



## kaktuzjakk (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Kate. 
I looked up some recipes on the net, and found a couple of ones that are based on the Sheps product. I will definitely be making my own lory food.
I wont be giving them seeds at all.
I've placed some apple and pear pieces in the cage and they liked them.
I have a bowl of dry mix in with them.
I'm going to buy the ingredients when I'm out shopping later.

Cheer,
Mark


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bon and Rosie really seem to be settling in quite nicely, they truly have the most beautiful colours!


----------

